# urQuattro picture thread...



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

So yes, I'll post more Quattro porn....why not?


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Those attending CTTC

http://rides.webshots.com/album/579971620EGPaWl

Mine is the last one Graphite Black 85


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Looking good man!


----------



## Geriet (Nov 8, 2010)

*Meeting in Greetsiel*




























Gruß
Geriet


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

You guys know once a pic-whore, always a...

Some of these have circulated, from a 1100+ mile SoCal road trip I took this June.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Actually, the media threads should be sticky and not going into the archives all the time...

I love how the BBS rims look on that blue car! Also the ur-urquattro Sepp posts is just sooo pornagraph1c.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

Love the hood on that last one.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

chirocco said:


> Love the hood on that last one.


 Sport Quattro replica!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

These icons, I should get me one... Oh wait, sunday..! :what:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

WAUOla said:


> These icons, I should get me one... Oh wait, sunday..! :what:



I need details mate! 

Colour, year, etc,etc.


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

She likes hanging out with family...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Sepp said:


> I need details mate!
> 
> Colour, year, etc,etc.


Well, now it's official atleast... Long travel, finally testdriven and deal is sealed. It'll be a 8hr drive home tomorrow.
Late reg 1988 ('89 model?) Edition Spéciale, grey metallic, black leather, Lehmann built 2.2L feat. some Gr. A & B parts. :screwy:


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

All cleaned up, not detailed though.....Yet


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

WAUOla said:


> Well, now it's official atleast... Long travel, finally testdriven and deal is sealed. It'll be a 8hr drive home tomorrow.
> Late reg 1988 ('89 model?) Edition Spéciale, grey metallic, black leather, Lehmann built 2.2L feat. some Gr. A & B parts. :screwy:


...wow! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

jedinight37 said:


> All cleaned up, not detailed though.....Yet



I wish I lived closer, I'd take some sick shots of that car.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Sepp said:


> ...wow! Congratulations!!!!


 Thanks!
Some minor exchange fixes needs to be delt with, but I think I'll start with some Audi Sport driveshafts, ordering them tomorrow (IMSA?).


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

WAUOla said:


> Lehmann built 2.2L feat. some Gr. A & B parts. :screwy:





WAUOla said:


> ...but I think I'll start with some Audi Sport driveshafts, ordering them tomorrow (IMSA?).


Wow. Where does one find parts like that? Your car deserves its own thread. :thumbup:

Where did you find your Quattro? I thought I was following scandinavian Audi classifieds closely but I never saw this one up for sale.


----------



## mixtery (Apr 21, 2010)

Sepp said:


> I wish I lived closer, I'd take some sick shots of that car.


So would I ... wow can't get enough of the Lhasa!


----------



## jedinight37 (Jan 6, 2004)

mixtery said:


> So would I ... wow can't get enough of the Lhasa!


Any time you guys come out to the bay area, please give me a heads up, and ill make sure the car is available


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

^^Yes! I'd love to see it in the flesh.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I know the owner of this car, it's in fantastic shape!










And, I know the owner of this car, and it's still being rallyed!!










And I believe I know the owner of this car. 
It was used as the US Spec car for the 1985 brochures....Graphite Metallic, with black leather.


----------



## LagoCaddy (Nov 11, 2011)

Is that ur quattro rally car from Michigan?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Need to refurbish those Ronals, need to find orange turns. Having these compomotive wheels in _nearly_ the same shade doesn't work for me.

Heres a quick view of a A4 Supertouring axel I got to borrow for measures (and possible buy), as I struggle to find info on what is on offer; IMSA, DTM, STW etc. Light as hell with 4100 grams only!  Audi Sport carbon weave for the win.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

projektmk1vr6 said:


> Is that ur quattro rally car from Michigan?


This particular car is from Washington state.

But there is a rally replica running around Michigan, and also I believe a rally car (in these same motorsport colours) somewhere in the upper midwest.....that is probably the car you're thinking of. :beer:


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Merry 4*x*4*-mas*! :snowcool:

The IN-LA 22 out to charge today. I need to get new plates with correct spacing...I know.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Great shot! Great plate. :thumbup:


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah I like it. A bit too much noise, but it's an iPhone-pic.:thumbup:
Chose IN-LA 22 due *In*golstad - *L*ehmann Group *A* *2*,*2*L


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Is that a custom ordered plate provided by your vehicle registration department?
If not, are you able to run a replica plate on the front of your car?

In the States, and Canada, certain areas allow for this.


----------



## mixtery (Apr 21, 2010)

went to go look at this one for sale locally... was very excited! But upon closer inspection it was 
a lost cause due to rust. Take a look closely and guess details about this one


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

mixtery said:


> went to go look at this one for sale locally... was very excited! But upon closer inspection it was
> a lost cause due to rust. Take a look closely and guess details about this one


 The only clues I can see is that it's a European car,(or has been visually converted) LHD, and is an earlier model. 1980-1984. 
And given the larger size wheels, it might have upgraded front brakes.


----------



## mixtery (Apr 21, 2010)

Good job! Yes it's a grey market Euro import '82. Had a black leather interior as well which is rare for an '82.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

how much was it being offered for? Location of the car??? 

I'm not scared of rust.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Sepp said:


>


I love you Sepp... :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Man I love Quattros.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Ohhh man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

my tuner's car it was featured in European car magazine 
http://www.europeancarweb.com/features/epcp_0412_1984_audi_ur_quattro/index.html 

he also has an 85 for sale that i considered buying from him


----------



## mixtery (Apr 21, 2010)

Sepp said:


>


Simply the best Urq pictures I've seen.... at least in Alpine! Thanks!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Sepp said:


> Is that a custom ordered plate provided by your vehicle registration department?
> If not, are you able to run a replica plate on the front of your car?
> 
> In the States, and Canada, certain areas allow for this.


 1. No. Online, German provider. 
2. Not according to law, I'd get fined pretty hefty and possibly charged for document fraud. 
3. We are not at all allowed to run them, and there is no option for legal custom plates.


----------



## Agnesvw (Nov 2, 2011)

I love these cars. Keep up the good work with the pix.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Rally43 (Oct 29, 2008)

Climb to the Clouds get together 2011










Michele Moutons ex works car now owned by John Buffum










My Car


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

4-bolt urquattro?
Love the Buffum car.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

One can run coilovers on 90 hubs....might be the reason.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

The Kusma Quattro...


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*Beautiful!!!*

love the clean simplicity of the older models, engine is in the right way!!! miss the WRC on the former speedvision now nasgarbage TV


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## mixtery (Apr 21, 2010)

From this year's Limerock show,
May I present Port Rose metallic. 
Pictures cannot capture this color, it's amazing in person.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Silly little action in this dept latly.

So here goes!


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

older pictures of Jakub Kaminski's '83 Port Rose Metallic:


----------



## duma (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

duma said:


>


 WTF is going on here?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

No beauty-shot, but wishing you all a merry Christmas!


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

SOOO much Drool, maybe one day I'll find one to keep my Scirocco company


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Test mule car...pre-prototype!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Audi Ur-quattro @ the Karussell. (Nordschleife)*


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Audi quattro @ the "Nordschleife".*


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Hmm. A newer imported urquattro than mine (I have UR 76...). :thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Ah, I suspect someone faked a "loss" of plates to register with the Norwegian UR-prefix instead. :screwy:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Oceanic is sooo schwingtastick.




R5T said:


>


----------



## Aircooled1300 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sepp said:


> And, I know the owner of this car, and it's still being rallyed!!


 
I'm sitting in the right seat in that picture! Olympus 2011


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Travisthomas (Jun 2, 2014)

*clean coupe 1990.*

Hope I found the place.I been searching.for a distributor.for months.or I sell my coupe.email me if interested [email protected] .thanks.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

*Nordschleife.*


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is my friend Mixtery's '83 with my 1974 100 Coupe' S @ this year's Hemmings Sports & Exotic show. We took first and second in our class.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Fk1-3-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Fk1-3-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-4-003 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-4-002 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
Br7-4-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

That car is missing its rear bumper and surround! :laugh:



1985Jetta said:


>


https://flic.kr/p/jic5oB


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Attended local cars and coffee event this sunday.


----------



## bobbybrown (Oct 8, 2003)




----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Bernie, is that you?




bobbybrown said:


>


----------



## bobbybrown (Oct 8, 2003)

Not sure who Bernie is ... but it's Bob in the Pacific North West :wave:

Possibly the previous owner? But I've had this Ur since 1998.

Cheers!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Bernie still has his , 83 with 8 inch Ronals.
Lives in Washington.
You in the states, or Canada?

I've not seen your car before apparently! :wave:
Looks great!


----------



## bobbybrown (Oct 8, 2003)

Just up in White Rock, BC area ... about 10 min from the Peace Arch Border crossing into Blaine, Wa. When I have the chance, I try and make it out to the meets on either side.

Just finished up detailing the interior ... doing the engine bay this week ... and hopefully have an exterior polish this upcoming weekend.

Then ... more pics for the application for collector plates :thumbup:


----------



## I5 Speed (Sep 18, 2016)

WAUOla said:


> Attended local cars and coffee event this sunday.



What color is this?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks like Stone Gray. LY7U :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gelandegolf (Feb 26, 2010)

*Shortie*









:beer:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone on here know of any clean Quattro Coupe for sale?
Interested in a small project and this has been on the top of the list for some time. 
Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## triplock (Oct 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

